#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-11-12
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<jajajaja> hello
<b> With
<b> Can I stream this please
<billyMahmood> Hello Roof
<billyMahmood> Hello Room
<Host> Hi guys and welcome to this years uBuntu event
<Host> are you all exited for the upcoming videos?
<Host> Please leave all your questions for the end of the event - Thank you
<b> Hello
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<Host> akiva-thinkpad welcome to the room
 * akiva-thinkpad accepts welcome
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<rickspencer3> mhall119 good morning :)
<akiva-thinkpad> rickspencer3, \0
<ssunny> morning everyone :)
<rickspencer3> hi ssunny
<mhall119> good morning everyone
<dkessel> o/
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Intro by Michael Hall | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/
<justCarakas> someone start playing the final countdown
<t1mp> neneneneeeee, nenene ne neeee!
<t1mp> humming doesn't work well on irc
<mhall119> it doesn't work well in real live eithr ;)
<ssunny> might as well play the star wars tune :D
<justCarakas> maybe play a karaoke version in the live stream :D
<justCarakas> than we can all humm together irl :D
<PedroVin777> hello
<PedroVin777> from Brazil
<PedroVin777> :D
<justCarakas> PedroVin777: hello from belgium
<mhall119> hello from Florida :)
<Markcortbass> Hello from the Netherlands! :)
<t1mp> Markcortbass: goede middag!
<PedroVin777> Someone from Texas? :D
<ssunny> rickspencer3: anything specific you'll be addressing in the keynote ?
<t1mp> mhall119: good morning :)
<rickspencer3> hi ssunny
<rickspencer3> yes
<rickspencer3> :)
<rickspencer3> ssunny, anything in particular you want to hear about?
<ssunny> rickspencer3: would be great to know more about the plans with unity :)
<mhall119> ssunny: we have a few sessions on that this week, check the schedule
<akiva-thinkpad> ssunny, ill link you to the schedule
<rickspencer3> ssunny, I will touch on that, and also, there might be time a the end for Q+A
<akiva-thinkpad> ssunny, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-12/
<akiva-thinkpad> that is wednesday
<ssunny> got it, thanks akiva-thinkpad :)
<akiva-thinkpad> np
<ssunny> rickspencer3: looking forward to it :D
<rickspencer3> we're getting ready to start
<rickspencer3> hangouts is giving mhall119 some headaches
<ogra_> calm down, it says "starting soon" :)
<dholbach> go go go!
<rickspencer3> starting it now
<PedroVin777> i'm waiting...
<Newton3010> Hello all
<PedroVin777> hello
<dpm> welcome everyone!
<justCarakas> its live
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<JoshStrobl> o/
<rickspencer3> sorry everyone
<rickspencer3> chromium changed such that certain features no longer work in it
<Newton3010> lol
<justCarakas> rickspencer3: no need to apologise :)
<rickspencer3> so mhall119 has to set it up in Chrome instead :/
<akiva-thinkpad> tech demo!
<ogra_> justCarakas, he gets paid for that, its ok :)
<akiva-thinkpad> bsod!
<mhall119> thanks google :(
<dholbach> poor mhall119
<JoshStrobl> you should've been using Chrome then
 * popey is watching in Opera ☻
<justCarakas> or firefox :)
<dholbach> w3m for the win!
<akiva-thinkpad> mental note; don't use chrome
 * rickspencer3 remembers the UOS when Google changed the whole UI for hangouts right in the middle
<ssunny> IE :X
<ssunny> :P
<JoshStrobl> aand that concludes UOS keynote
<akiva-thinkpad> rickspencer3, lol
<JoshStrobl> have a good day everyone!
<VY1CA> Sigh.
<JoshStrobl> :P
<PedroVin777> I nedd subtitles...
<PedroVin777> :(
<justCarakas> shortest one evere
<PedroVin777> *need
<rickspencer3> hehe
<akiva-thinkpad> short and sweet
<Markcortbass> People, we will be able to use whatsapp with Ubuntu Touch! The Sailfish OS app 'Mitakuuluu' will be ported to Ubuntu Touch!
<Newton3010> well, that sure does instill alot of confidence !!
<rickspencer3> don't worry, mhall119 will be back real soon
<JoshStrobl> what an amazing keynote, am i right!?
<Newton3010> abso
<akiva-thinkpad> I like the part where he talked about the future of chome.
<popey> Year of the Linux Desktop ☻
<JoshStrobl> Markcortbass, Mitakuuluu users were banned for using an unofficial WhatsApp app.
<justCarakas> do we need to refresh ?
<jack_vn> i'm beginer
<JoshStrobl> Markcortbass, so no, wait for an official app
<rickspencer3> hold on folks, mhall119 just needs to restart the session
<popey> justCarakas: yes, url in the topic
<JoshStrobl> I want to see who takes longer to load up all those tabs, mhall119 or popey :P
<JohnnyT> SO should we be waiting?
<mhall119> everyone refresh the page to get the new video feed
<apw> JohnnyT, yeah there was an abort
<rickspencer3> JohnnyT, yes, mhall119 got it re-running again :)
<JoshStrobl> says starting soon
<akiva-thinkpad> got it
<justCarakas> got it
<akiva-thinkpad> justCarakas, o/
<popey> It's not like we're landing a ship on a rock in space or anything.
<justCarakas> hey akiva-thinkpad :) nice you could make it in time :)
<akiva-thinkpad> indeed
<dholbach> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/ is back
<rickspencer3> \o/
<VY1CA> *Shrug*
<dpm> mhall119, the page looks good now
<popey> \o/ nice one mhall119
<Newton3010> YAY!!!
<dpm> everyone remember to refresh http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22327/intro-by-michael-hall-keynote-by-rick-spencer/
<akiva-thinkpad> \o/
 * ogra_ notes rickspencer3 is in early Movember
<Markcortbass> By the way, report to coderus if your whatsapp account is blocked. https://twitter.com/MaxT3/status/527425395151609856
<rickspencer3> ogra_, it's "no shave" not "no trim", right?
<akiva-thinkpad> yah formal logic!
<lool> is there any benefit in watching within hangouts vs watching in youtube?
<akiva-thinkpad> v = or
<ogra_> rickspencer3, heh, yeah
<JoshStrobl> Markcortbass, or just wait for an actual official app. you're really not supposed to be using an unofficial app. there is a reason why it isn't in the Jolla store.
<akiva-thinkpad> lool, don't think so; if you are using an irc client
<Markcortbass> Official whatsapp app for Ubuntu Touch in 2018?
<JoshStrobl> Markcortbass, doubt it
<JoshStrobl> Markcortbass, probably earlier
<Markcortbass> I hope so.. We will see ;)
<ogra_> there is a telegram webapp at least :)
<JoshStrobl> WhatsApp is pretty on the ball with porting stuff. I imagine Sailfish OS and Ubuntu Touch are next.
<Markcortbass> I know. But not many people are using it.. sadly :/
<JoshStrobl> init system switch <3
<ogra_> would be nice if you could make the dots have the track color next time ;)
<ogra_> (or the text or whatever)
<JoshStrobl> Juju!
<JoshStrobl> w00t
<DS-McGuire> How do we do that?
<JoshStrobl> Probably by logging in at http://summit.ubuntu.com/openid/login?next=/uos-1411/
<boobooX> much orange <3
<boobooX> omg! please move this IRC box to the right! why is it under the video?
<DS-McGuire> Can we have a link to that launchpad team?
<udmced> boobooX +1
<ObrienDave> boobooX: +1
<boobooX> we can't keep an eye on IRC
<boobooX> because it's under de video!!! OMG
<darthbo> how small is your screen?
<darthbo> just open a different irc client
<akiva-thinkpad> heh
<JoshStrobl> boobooX, dude...use an actual IRC client and have it sit "always on top" next to the video or on a second (or third) monitor
<justCarakas> JoshStrobl: don't be so mean, you chased boobooX away
<akiva-thinkpad> The chewbaka!
<JoshStrobl> justCarakas, I fail to see how I was being "mean". I said dude, followed by a suggestion.
<JoshStrobl> justCarakas, you do realize it is possible he is literally following my advice right now and getting an actual IRC client right?
<JoshStrobl> o/ Rick
<akiva-thinkpad> nice work!
<JoshStrobl> good presentation mhall119
<akiva-thinkpad> doing well!
<akiva-thinkpad> WOAH!
<DS-McGuire> akiva-thinkpad,  o/
<coopermint> europe #1 http://i.imgur.com/i9yC5.jpg
<akiva-thinkpad> Canonical to have a probe on a comet!
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, o/
<mhall119> thanks JoshStrobl :)
<akiva-thinkpad> love trusty!
<JoshStrobl> 14.04 is such a good release
<ObrienDave> love my LTS more
<DS-McGuire> Best. Release. Ever.
<akiva-thinkpad> Way better than warty
<JoshStrobl> +1 DS-McGuire although 10.10 Maverick Meerkat will still have a special place in my heart
<DS-McGuire> JoshStrobl, I wasn't on the Linux bandwagon back then. :)
<dholbach> 10 10 10? :)
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, well glad to know you are competent and using Linux now ;)
<coopermint> ubuntu next is soo nice!
<coopermint> i lost interest in everything non NEXT
<DS-McGuire> JoshStrobl, haha why thank you :)
<coopermint> anything
<JoshStrobl> coopermint, glad to know you like Fedora Next too!
<coopermint> ewwww
<coopermint> no
<JoshStrobl> Why not?
<JoshStrobl> Fedora 21 Alpha Workstation is a really solid release man.
<coopermint> because it's not ubuntu
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<JoshStrobl> So? I love Ubuntu and use it across multiple servers, but Fedora 21 Workstation is fantastic and the Fedora Project really nailed it with their shift to desktop+server+cloud images.
<akiva-thinkpad> I detect an ubuntu bias in this room
<JoshStrobl> akiva-thinkpad, indeed
<mhall119> we'll be taking questions at the end of this presentation, but you can start asking them any time and we will queue them up
<mhall119> just start with "QUESTION" in all caps like that so I get a highlight
<coopermint> QUESTION can we have click packages in 15.04?
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: What hardware does Mir support on the desktop currently? Intel-based processors only?
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION : Will ubuntu next have an live desktop that you can run from a USB to install?
<mhall119> also please remember this is a keynote not engineering sessions, so save your very technical questions for other sessions
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<akiva-thinkpad> okay
<JoshStrobl> okay (sad meme face)
<mhall119> aw, didrocks :)
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: What is your favorite Ubuntu release?
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Can we discuss that Ubuntu tablet that is suppose to be taking orders by the end of this year?
<mhall119> udtc is really awesome, I used it recently to install android studio
<akiva-thinkpad> good question
<coopermint> QUESTION: what's canonical strategy for the low end market? think 35$ Firefox OS phones and Goolge Android L 100$ phones
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, it is by the same kid that wanted to create that "ultimate os" running arch linux, so I wouldn't take it seriously
<akiva-thinkpad> woah! hes tired!
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, it isn't something from Canonical itself
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, +1 Best way for me to eclipse set up!
<DS-McGuire> to get *
<akiva-thinkpad> And the only perscription is more cowbell!
<mhall119> lol
<popey> DS-McGuire: the one from Andrew Bernstein? Nothing to do with us.
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: We haven't heard much about the BQ device, mainly about the Meizu device. BQ is still in on shipping an Ubuntu Phone device right?
<DS-McGuire> popey, My bad :/
<skellat> QUESTION: What markets for phone release *first*?
<popey> DS-McGuire: no, _his_ bad ☻
<DS-McGuire> popey, lol, I don't mind passing the blame here... His bad for sure!
<coopermint> QUESTION: should Ubuntu drop non LTS releases and go rolling?
<mhall119> http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/
<JoshStrobl> coopermint, heck no
<coopermint> i'm not trying fedora!
<DS-McGuire> coopermint, NOPE
<JoshStrobl> coopermint, one of the big reasons why Canonical has such a high adoption rate for Ubuntu by businesses is the LTS
<coopermint> fedora core 1 was my first distro after slack
<JoshStrobl> coopermint, what does Fedora have to do with it? They aren't rolling.
<ObrienDave> Oh, I can hear the conspiracy theorists complaining about "scopes" already. ROFL
<coopermint> i have a bad history with fedora stuff
<JoshStrobl> coopermint, yea, you can all you want, no reason to bring that negativity in here man
<JoshStrobl> Seriously, try out Fedora 21 Beta.
<coopermint> you started it
<akiva-thinkpad> lol
<JoshStrobl> What?
<coopermint> no!
<coopermint> ewww
<mhall119> Fedora does great work, no need to knock it
<coopermint> i'm on ubuntu #1
<matv1>   what conspiracy theories would those be ??
<coopermint> europe + ubuntu #1
<ObrienDave> calling scopes, spyware LOL
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<JoshStrobl> coopermint, I think you should re-evaluate yourself. You're acting immature man.
<akiva-thinkpad> spy on your content!
<matv1> scopes are apps that sit in a particular spot of the UI right?
<mhall119> JoshStrobl: coopermint: let's drop it and move on, shall we?
<coopermint> ok :>
<akiva-thinkpad> purple stairs
<DS-McGuire> Are there any design yet as to what a core app might look like on a desktop? It keeps me up at night...
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: What are you personally hoping to be accomplished in the Ubuntu ecosystem by 15.04?
 * ObrienDave munches white chocolate peppermint pretzels ;P
<akiva-thinkpad> DS-McGuire, good question
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, put QUESTION in front of that :P
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Are there any designs yet as to what a core app might look like on a desktop? It keeps me up at night...
<JoshStrobl> ObrienDave, awww man, I want some now :/
 * JoshStrobl high fives DS-McGuire 
 * DS-McGuire accepts high five
<akiva-thinkpad> QUESTION: What hardware does a phone and a desktop need to do the convergence?
<popey> akiva-thinkpad: one of these http://www.esato.com/gfx/news/img/microtfzu7_2006_07_17.jpg
<JoshStrobl> akiva-thinkpad, micro-HDMI out or a similar connector that is capable of sending data out at a fast enough rate to display onto a monitor
<popey> But with cats.
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<akiva-thinkpad> woah; video phone
<akiva-thinkpad> JoshStrobl, +1
<popey> \o/
<DS-McGuire> JoshStrobl, So, thunderbolt?
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, yea probably or a higher spec USB
<JoshStrobl> Maybe USB 3.1
<DS-McGuire> There is a new USB Spec coming out soon. Perhaps this could be considered into when convergence is ready.
<akiva-thinkpad> Thanks all
<popey> mhall119: its fixed on you still
<popey> mhall119: can you click yourself to undo that?
<akiva-thinkpad> nice question josh
<JoshStrobl> \o/
<dkessel> i think mhall119 really wants to dazzle us all with his ceiling fan
<JoshStrobl> dkessel,gotta admit that is one sexy ceiling fan
<matv1> Yeah Trusty! great job
<JoshStrobl> Ubuntu Phone seems something more for mid-to-high-end devices
<JoshStrobl> yep
<akiva-thinkpad> WOAH
<DS-McGuire> Is a nexus 4 not considered a low level spec phone now?
<DS-McGuire> I class it as one now.
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, nah more like a mid-level device
<DS-McGuire> JoshStrobl, Wow... :/
<akiva-thinkpad> ahhhhhhhhhh
<akiva-thinkpad> ha ha
<pavak> when the Ubuntu touch phone will be released and when it'll come in Indian market?
<akiva-thinkpad> quality first!
<JoshStrobl> "a valued partner"
<JoshStrobl> I'll take that as a yes
<JoshStrobl> Don't sweat it Rick
<JoshStrobl> Either that or "a valued partner but not shipping a device this year" or something like that.
<akiva-thinkpad> Awesome to work with is a good answer!
<skellat> rickspencer3: As long as they get FCC certification, I'm good with that!
<Sausages> You're using a BQ device already, right? Isn't that what "Krillin" is?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<akiva-thinkpad> lol!
<akiva-thinkpad> controversy! Rolling Release
<alinur> hi
 * skellat thanks rickspencer3 for that statement
<akiva-thinkpad> alinur, hi o/
<matv1> QUESTION are we not worried that apps that get developped fr the phone (ie the qt/qml sdk) that also end up on the desktop while UI convergence isnt complete, will diminish UX on the desktop. (thinking of oxide webapps for instance)
<akiva-thinkpad> josh with all the questions
<matv1> or was that too late :D ??
<JoshStrobl> :D
<akiva-thinkpad> matv1, too late for a question! but there are more sessions right after this!
<coopermint> nice! i'll stalk you on mirc :D jajajajaja
<akiva-thinkpad> matv1, http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-12/
 * JoshStrobl high fives rickspencer3
<rickspencer3> coopermint, :)
<matv1> akiva-thinkpad cool
<akiva-thinkpad> :D
<coopermint> bye
 * rickspencer3 high fives JoshStrobl
<ObrienDave> thank you!
<ssunny> thank you for the session :)
<akiva-thinkpad> awesome!
<matv1> thnx rick and michael
<akiva-thinkpad> Testing Unity 8 Desktop here http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22361/testing-unity-8-desktop/
<akiva-thinkpad> bye!
<akiva-thinkpad> #ubuntu-uds-users-1
<mhall119> dkessel: I know it's annoying, but if I turn it off it gets hot in here
<mhall119> thanks FLorida :(
<dholbach> Community roundtable session at http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22325/community-roundtable/
<mhall119> in #ubuntu-uds-community-1
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Mark Shuttleworth Q&A | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22395/mark-shuttleworth-qa/
<gumball_4> 4
<akiva-is-yellow> hey all
<DS-McGuire> akiva-is-yellow, o/
<gumball_4> hi
<SuperTeece> hi
<sialamuchaa> hi
<gumball_4> where are the free drinks?
<rickspencer3> o/ all
<mhall119> gumball_4: at my house,where are you?
<gumball_4> you are not mark..
<dholbach> prefix your questions with QUESTION:
<gumball_4> in berlin ;))
<who> did the audio just drop out?
<gumball_4> no
<JoshStrobl> who, nope
<JoshStrobl> someone kidnapped Mark and replaced him with a near beardless imposter!
<gumball_4> :)))
<JoshStrobl> Man I actually miss him having the thick beard. Never ever thought I'd say that.
<akiva-is-yellow> DS-McGuire, o/
<mhall119> you can start asking mark questions here any time, I will queue them up
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: What happened to the beard?
 * mhall119 knew that was coming
<JoshStrobl> :D
<nik90> lol
<dholbach> no surprise there :-P
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Do you have plans to replace firefox on the desktop with your Webbrowser app?
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: What is your favorite scope currently in Ubuntu Touch?
<akiva-is-yellow> WOAH!
<JoshStrobl> :o
<dholbach> the mixcloud scope definitely: https://plus.google.com/u/1/+BogdanCuza/posts/B3c6ECjaReo :-P
 * JoshStrobl is jumping up and down like a schoolgirl waiting the announcement.
<JoshStrobl> *waiting for the
<DS-McGuire> I am going to call it... Nokia.
<JoshStrobl> DS-McGuire, wishful thinking :P
<www2> QUESTION witch project i need to watch for video editing and spesial for a opensource replasment adobe after efects out site blender
<DS-McGuire> Nooo /me just called it
<Vars_ubuntu> hooray! the best linux system ubuntu.
<akiva-is-yellow> www2, kdenlive
<JoshStrobl> +1 for kdenlive
<JoshStrobl> despite it having KDE in the name of it
<akiva-is-yellow> it has an excellent UI;
<akiva-is-yellow> I think it actually uses raw qt libs
<JoshStrobl> I'm sure it does too :P
 * akiva-is-yellow could be wrong
<DS-McGuire> Which version of GTK is supported?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> I find choosing between Gnome and unity difficult!
<Vars_ubuntu> what about the ubuntu phone? I've been following up since last year
<mhall119> DS-McGuire: 3.something
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: We're seeing a lot of progress being made on Juju and OpenStack, where do you see Landscape going in the future?
<DS-McGuire> mhall119, Thanks :D
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Is Ubuntu Profitable yet? Is it getting close?
<t1mp> ChloeWolfieGirl_: install them both :)
<akiva-is-yellow> ubuntu/canonical
<JoshStrobl> Doubtful.
<DS-McGuire> JoshStrobl, It's true.
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> t1mp Thats the way I'm doing it currently, /me is excited for unity 8
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: I know a lot of technical testing is being done on Unity8 but what about design work? When can we see some sketches?
<gumball_4> QUESTION: what is your opinion
<gumball_4>  about the first Motorola Atrix?
<t1mp> CheeseBurg: on Friday there will be a design session http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22359/app-design/
<t1mp> CheeseBurg: actually it is about app design, but maybe you can sneak your question in there ;)
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: How do you see Ubuntu Server improving to ensure it remains competitive with the likes of CoreOS?
<avoine> I was going to ask that question ^ :P
<JoshStrobl> That question should be easy, since you have Juju :P
<JoshStrobl> But figured I'd ask anyways
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: How would you and how do you think Microsoft would respond if/when Ubuntu Touch overtakes WP in market share?
<akiva-is-yellow> lol
<Vars_ubuntu> Question: It will the ubuntu phone release soon? Meizu MX4 is a great option I think.
<JoshStrobl> ChloeWolfieGirl_, they'll respond with the only thing they know to do with competition. Sue and/or get royalty fees for patents.
<CheeseBurg> t1mp: Is it just app design? What about shell design and features?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> JoshStrobl:  but didn't you hear Microsoft "LOVES" Linux now :P
<Golynx> ChloeWolfieGirl_: unlikely that will happen. Micosoft got Nokia now and got big plans for mobile space
<JoshStrobl> ChloeWolfieGirl_, they love Linux so much that they get royalty fees from Samsung for Android, which builds upon Linux.
<Vars_ubuntu> nokia and microsoft has been working together so long
<JoshStrobl> The Juju docs have improved between 14.04 and 14.10, so if you haven't looked into Juju Charm development yet, seriously look into it.
<SuperTeece> That's a nice air vent....
<JoshStrobl> QUESTION: Are you still rocking the Dell XPS laptop?
<JoshStrobl> IoT: just utilize your existing minimal images!
<KingJamez> Microsoft had a chance to take out linux 10 years ago,  they thought that it would not take a chance..... too bad for them.. now linux (ubuntu ) is taking over.
<JoshStrobl> IoT suggestion: Raspberry Pi support for essential packages (work already mostly done by Raspbian)
<JoshStrobl> mhall119, Canonical guys need to create #ubuntu-iot channel
<sabdfl> hello all
<JoshStrobl> o/
<lazyPower> JoshStrobl: o/
<elfy> hi sabdfl
<yoann54> can't wait to have an ubuntu touchphone.. when will it be real ?
<JoshStrobl> Hey lazyPower
<CheeseBurg> t1mp: Is it just app design? What about shell design and features?
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Thank you Mark for putting yourself behind ubuntu, creating and fostering the project and community to which we all benefit. Happy 10th anniversary, and we hope you continue to provide your vision.
<CheeseBurg> this chat program is very weird
<SuperTeece> yoann54 it's real now
<paeschli> yes, will there be an Ubuntu Phone in 2014?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> #ubuntu-internet-of-things :P
<JoshStrobl> mhall119, you pronounced my last name right :o
<akiva-is-yellow> ha ha ha
<t1mp> CheeseBurg: it is part of the app-design track.. but more general design questions can be asked if thee is time
<JoshStrobl> haha Jono Bacon style lambchops
<JoshStrobl> I love that
<akiva-is-yellow> "i get bored with my face; I don't know about you."
<DS-McGuire> apt-get remove beard
<dheeraj> HEY....I WANTED TO ASK ABOUT THE UBUNTU EDGE PROJECT???
<JoshStrobl> dheeraj, no need for caps bud
<t1mp> dheeraj: prefix the question with QUESTIO
<dobey> dheeraj: ubuntu edge was not funded
<t1mp> dheeraj: prefix the question with QUESTION. The rest of the question can be without caps :)
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> dheeraj: then ask about it?  start the question off with QUESTION  then ask :3
<JoshStrobl> dheeraj, Edge was not funded, as dobey said, therefore it will not exist.
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: With MS building Windows 10 with convergence like system, what will Ubuntu have to do to stand its own? Is timing going to be important for Ubuntu?
<JoshStrobl> Oxide <3
<dheeraj> like not even in the future???
<JoshStrobl> dheeraj, nobody can see into the future
<SuperTeece> QUESTION Are Canonical staff using Ubuntu Touch as daily drivers? Are any using Edge prototypes/one-offs?
<JoshStrobl> hahaha
<JoshStrobl> the Amazon scope
<JoshStrobl> amazing
<akiva-is-yellow> lol
<akiva-is-yellow> ha ha
<JoshStrobl> Sad thing is, i expected that sabdfl
<fdassdff> Well done sabdfl
<paeschli> phaha :D
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION: Any news on Clickyfying Libreoffice
<dobey> SuperTeece: i'm using a nexus5 with ubuntu
<SuperTeece> dobey: are you staff?
<lazyPower> QUESTION: Is Google Cloud getting an official Juju Provider so I can move my <insert cloud here> infra to google rapidly and easily?
<kenvandine> SuperTeece, it's been my daily driver for over a year now
<JoshStrobl> The Youtube scope <3
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: how will Ubuntu Touch try to avoid the viscous pain of people saying "grr Ubuntu it has no apps"
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Are we still looking to design everything with the origami style? I just love it so much, don't take it away.
<dobey> SuperTeece: a lot of the developers are using ubuntu as a daily on the nexus4 too, yes
<JoshStrobl> sabdfl, it wasn't sarcasm
<SuperTeece> kencandine: are you staff?
<paeschli> QUESTION: Will 16.04 LTS be the last 32 bit supported or is it just a rumour?
<kenvandine> SuperTeece, yes
<JoshStrobl> sabdfl, I love Amazon.
<dheeraj> QUESTION: The apps on the ubuntu phone and the desktops are of the same extensions???
<SuperTeece> kencandine: awesome, thanks
<akiva-is-yellow> JoshStrobl, lol :P
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> <3 Mark shuttleworth xD
<DS-McGuire> Got to agree :P
<dobey> dheeraj: extensions?
<lu1s> QUESTION: Is there a vagrant, vbox image or iso for the mobile version of ubuntu? To try it out and hack it?
<Quantum> i think it would be a good idea if ubuntu phone integrate an assistant personal for his futur phone/OS and why not in desktop :'D
<dheeraj> extension like .exe .msc .apk etc etc
<JoshStrobl> dheeraj, Ubuntu Touch uses click packages, desktop uses DEB
<JoshStrobl> .click v.s. .deb
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Do you want to see piggyback internet connection in ubuntu touch phone as a core feature?
<rarara> QUESTION: what do you think of the gnome 3 desktop design?
<Laney> Not official
<DS-McGuire> Aslong as Mir support GTK shouldn't they all work?
<bloodearnest> QUESTION: any comments on MS (*very* recently :) releasing an a) opensource and b) cross-plaform .NET? Do you think we will see click-packages written in c#?
<JoshStrobl> so many questions by me!
<dheeraj> Question: so are these apps interoperable from phone to desktop???
<dobey> dheeraj: oh, then yes. sdk apps are packaged as .click
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION whats your favourite non Unity linux desktop gui?
<akiva-is-yellow> woah controversial ChloeWolfieGirl_
<gumball_4> QUESTION: i'm using the non LTS releases six months before release, not 1 year after release. Am i doing it wrong? (i'm not alone btw)
<SuperTeece> my stream seems to be about 2 minutes behind
<dobey> bloodearnest: i guess you can write a C# app as a .click package now, if you want to ship mono inside your package. :)
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: Let's pretend that 16.04 has a flawless release of unity8 with ton of apps and working convergance. What is next?
<nik90> gumball_4: 1 year?
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> akiva-is-yellow: just personal opinion, wasnt meant to stirr anything up, sorry >.<
<akiva-is-yellow>  j/k
<akiva-is-yellow> :P
<SuperTeece> Is Nexus 6 supported yet? (General QUESTION)
<gumball_4> nick or whatever is the supported period
<dobey> SuperTeece: it is not
<JoshStrobl> SuperTeece, Nexus 5 isn't even *officially* supported. I doubt they are in a hurry for Nexus 6.
<linuxtech> QUESTION:  DNSSEC, when will we see it on ubuntu.com, canonical.com and all the others?
<SuperTeece> And is there a dual boot solution out there yet? I was so excited for Ubuntu for Android -- that project was what pushed me from iOS to Android, lol.
<dobey> SuperTeece: install the MultiROM app on android, and do it
<JoshStrobl> SuperTeece, you can dual-boot currently. I do that with the Nexus 5.
<rarara> QUESTION: Will the desktop unity come with the same unity7 design or will you rethink some of the design(task switching) and bring the gestures to the desktop?
<t1mp> SuperTeece: yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/DualBootInstallation
<yoann54> so it's happening with a meizu ?
<SuperTeece> Awesome, thanks for the responses, I'l googling my own questions at the same time, lol
<ajalkane> SuperTeece: I think Ubuntu on Android was not dual-boot but Ubuntu inside Android. Ubuntu Touch, as above is said, should be able to do dual-boot with android
<bloodearnest> dobey: true, but I wonder about the future of mono now, if MS are doing a supported release of .NET for linux
<lazyPower> whoa thats news to me
<lazyPower> .net framework is coming to linux?
<JoshStrobl> Fantastic answer sabdfl regarding Landscape.
<Grrreke> Thx for the opensource os! Question: how to get it to people with verry slow internet connection? Opensource web?
<dobey> bloodearnest: well, .net != C#
<dobey> but sure
<SuperTeece> ajalkane: you're right, it wasn't. But it was an idea to run full Android while mobile and full Ubuntu when docked.
<dobey> if you can redistribute it, the answer will be the same i think
<JoshStrobl> Last I checked they aren't open sourcing Roslyn compiler though
<JoshStrobl> So "meh"
<gumball_4> QUESTION: are Cloud and Server ahead of Desktop on Canonical's priority list?
<dobey> i don't think we want to ship and try to support all kinds of languages on the phone
<ajalkane> SuperTeece: yeah that's shelved I think
<JoshStrobl> oh wow another question from me
 * JoshStrobl is on a roll
<yoann54> will be a meizu the first ubuntu phone ?
<workingwriter> QUESTION: What do you know about the UT One tablet project?
<elfy> QUESTION: For something that's not Ubuntu orientated - what's going on lately with Mir and all the flavours - what's the plans for that?
<SuperTeece> ajalkane: yup, and it made me sad
<mrbrownstone3g> QUESTION: Do you think click could be made Limba compatable?
<JoshStrobl> workingwriter, it is a non-Canonical project by the same kid that wanted to create some "ultimate OS" on Arch. So take that as it is.
<akiva-is-yellow> QUESTION: Do you ever play Dungeons and Dragons With Linus Torvalds, Steve Ballmer, Richard Stallman, Tim Cook, and Bill Gates?
<Vars_ubuntu> thats true ! the best user experience
<ajalkane> SuperTeece: I think I read that it was shelved because OEM's didn't come aboard. But great we have Ubuntu Touch coming on OEMs
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: any secret Ubuntu behind the scenes stuff you'd like to share, next mobile partner, etc?
<dheeraj> QUESTION: is there any other option to use with a  Eucalyptus client other than CentOS???
<RPiAwesomeness> akiva-is-yellow: lol
<tom_fr_49> hello, do you Unity 8 will be work with Eclipse?
<Grrreke> Question: opinion on Haiku os?
<JoshStrobl> tom_fr_49, you can develop applications using Qt Creator for Unity 8 (like Ubuntu Touch and scaling it). Eclipse is oriented towards Java, not C++ or Go.
<dobey> JoshStrobl: i think he wants to run eclipes under unity8
<SuperTeece> QUESTION: Are there yet 1st party apps for the big social networks on Ubuntu Touch? Can I join video hangouts?
<JoshStrobl> dobey, ah
<gumball_4> QUESTION: what can the community do speed Ubuntu's development because the pace as it is now is slow
<tom_fr_49> dobey : yes it's mu question
<tom_fr_49> dobey : yes it's my question
<dobey> and eclipse running under unity8 will mean java supporting Mir
<dobey> gumball_4: uh, "slow" ?
<tom_fr_49> Thanks :)
<gumball_4> yap
<gumball_4> slooooow
<dobey> i think you are mistaken :)
<gumball_4> nope
<gumball_4> slooooooooooow
<t1mp> gumball_4: contribute bug fixes and implement new features
<gumball_4> i am
<SuperTeece> There, that's a way better camera angle
<SuperTeece> He isn't looking down at me anymore
<JoshStrobl> gumball_4, if that was the case then you'd know it isn't moving slow at all
<gumball_4> it is, sorry
<SuperTeece> Now if he'd just look at the camera
<dobey> a release every 6 months is nowhere near "slow"
<dobey> so stop trolling :)
<gumball_4> fine
<JoshStrobl> gumball_4, well bud, you are welcome to disagree, doesn't mean you are right. So please stop trolling.
<dheeraj> is there any other option to use with a  Eucalyptus client other than CentOS??? anyone?
<tom_fr_49> Ubuntu with unity 8 will be adapt to developper for programming as the HUD?
<dobey> if you want faster, switch to the "devel" series in your apt sources
<DS-McGuire> QUESTION: Will we be seeing a keynote for the release for Ubuntu touch? Similar to what  we saw for the announcement of Ubuntu touch? I think it was a great viral marketing idea and I hope to see it again.
<JoshStrobl> tom_fr_49, can you rephrase that question?
<JoshStrobl> tom_fr_49, Unity 8 will scale to the device and apps designs for it in Qt Creator theoretically will as well.
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: How come we don't have the People and Home scope on the phone anymore?
<gumball_4> QUESTION: how many graphic designers are at Canonical?
<JoshStrobl> ChloeWolfieGirl_, the decision was to rely on the webapps instead, to my understanding.
<akiva-is-yellow> ChloeWolfieGirl_, lol!
<JoshStrobl> popey could probably answer your question ChloeWolfieGirl_
<workingwriter> JoshStrobl: That's been my suspicion.
<popey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: thats a design question ☻
<ManicPanic> will be great if Unity can have Material Design, like Android lollipop
<akiva-is-yellow> brown paper bag type issues?
<JoshStrobl> ManicPanic, I'd prefer not
<SEKTOR> am using linux since 2005 ubuntu was my second try as linux distribute and sticked with it since that now am IT student there is a companies such as microsoft and google getting attention of student and have them involve into development and am just wondering if it's possible that you will introduce your products and development kit if it available
<SEKTOR>  to get a new developers instead of letting them just joining the others , i completely understand that ubuntu is open source and as far as i know and hope will remain free but still am a bit disappointed  why there is not much of marketing or convinced student to get more involve to secure better future for ubuntu
<dobey> ChloeWolfieGirl_: the old "people" and "home" scopes were mostly demoware, and when we switched to the new scopes API, there were no replacements written or designed, and they didn't fit in the timeframe or design of the new scopes apis. but maybe some new designs and implementation will bring it back in the future
<JoshStrobl> oh god
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> dobey Thank you, I hope they do come back personally!
<DarkTrancer> Q: Desktop and tablet are becoming unified, how about us gamers?
<JoshStrobl> DarkTrancer, nothing will change. You'll still be able to run your games just fine on the desktop.
<tom_fr_49> Ubuntu Unity 8 will be good for programming as Ubuntu Unity 7 with the HUD because Unity 8 is not the same intergace that Unity 7? Sorry for my english. Do you understand?
<coshubi> Q: Can you tell us more about the tablet you were just holding in your hands?
<JoshStrobl> tom_fr_49, to my knowledge, HUD was removed from Unity 8, I'm not sure it'll appear in the desktop.
<dobey> coshubi: that wasn't a tablet, it was a dell xps 15
<rickspencer3> Hells yeah, been my daily driver since May 2013!
<rickspencer3> not just daily driver, my *only* phone
<JoshStrobl> coshubi, I believe it was a Nexus 7
<Vars_ubuntu> ubuntu touch :)
<tom_fr_49> ok thanks
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: Can you spill the beans on what software developers you're talking to and trying to convince develop for Ubuntu Touch?
<richie> is there any plans to bring skygo to ubuntu
<Vars_ubuntu> I tried to use it, but unfortunately the RIL on S3 doesn't work. So I am waiting deseperately for the release :)
<JoshStrobl> Vars_ubuntu, you should nag the porter of the S3 image :P
<JoshStrobl> If people are complaining about the lack of apps only, you've done a good job.
<JoshStrobl> Apps will come naturally.
<Vars_ubuntu> yes please!!!!!!!!!!!
<jakslev> Do you consider making a free software version (not open source), for a paid fee? Removing the Amazon link and all the other naughty things that RMS hates?
<JoshStrobl> jakslev, easy solution: Settings -> Privacy -> Online search / sources -> uncheck
<ChloeWolfieGirl_> QUESTION: can we extend this by an hour or 2?
<CheeseBurg> QUESTION: How are talks with OEMs in the BRIC (Brazil, Russia, India, China) going? I figure Ubuntu's big impact will start there.
<akiva-is-yellow> Very big of Mark.
<akiva-is-yellow> nice answer
<tim_at_ubuntu> @Mark: Can we expect more partners for Ubuntu Touch (Phone and Tablet)?
<jakslev> Josh, I know. I am just wondering if Ubuntu wouldn't be able to become more popular if it alienates itself from proprietary software?
<www2> QUESTION: is there a plans for good qualety text to speech voice
<Vars_ubuntu> is great to listen Mark...and keep update with ubuntu future
<dobey> jakslev: the scope that queries amazon is open source and you can easily remove it if you want
<akiva-is-yellow> www2, text to speech, or speech to text?
<dobey> jakslev: a default ubuntu install has no proprietary software
<rickspencer3> lol
<JoshStrobl> jakslev, what do you mean by "proprietary software". The Linux kernel is open source, Unity is open source, etc. If you don't want to use proprietary software, you probably shouldn't be even watching via Hangouts (which is proprietary)
<www2> @akiva-is-yellow text to speech
<akiva-is-yellow> www2, not much. It was asked in a previous q&a (by me :P)
<dshimer> UOS is one of the times that I just have to pause and reflect on how much I appreciate Mark, his attitude, everything I benefit from minute by minute that is a direct reflection of his vision.  Just need to say it out loud once in a while.
<Vars_ubuntu> yes !!!!!!! mobile communication we are getting space in to it! love it
 * rickspencer3 shakes fist
<jakslev> Josh, etc. I am not talking open source. I am talking free software. Free as in freedom. Not free as in beer
<ajalkane> dshimer: true that.
<zarqos> ubuntu project is wondefull
<JoshStrobl> jakslev, I know
<akiva-is-yellow> dshimer, +1
<JoshStrobl> jakslev, you can get the source for Unity, for most Ubuntu packages, for the Linux kernel. Etc.
<CheeseBurg> dshimer:  totally agree
<dobey> jakslev: if you think GPL isn't free software, then you're very confused i think :)
<JoshStrobl> jakslev, Hangouts isn't "free as in freedom" software.
<jakslev> I would just like Mark and Ubuntu to consider the marketing value of turning towards freedom instead of the more commercial google approach
<dobey> jakslev: if you want a stripped down version of ubuntu without any of the firmware blobs in the kernel, or the shopping lens, then go build it (or use one of the versions that has already been built)
<ajalkane> jakslev: if you're using that distinction, isn't pretty much everything about Ubuntu GPL? Which is free as in freedom
<JoshStrobl> jakslev, I fail to see that being an appealing marketing value though.
<Maurir> Q: WHAT ABOUT UT ONE TABLET ??
<dobey> what is a UT ONE TABLET ??
<JoshStrobl> Maurir, not by Canonical. By the same KID that wanted to write the "the ultimate OS" on Arch Linux, so take that as you wish.
<t1mp> Maurir: has nothing to do with canonical
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/12/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<thomasloldk> Q. Will the ubuntu phone software compilte with 4g ETC. in Denmark to o - just genrall in europ ?
<coshubi> Mark should do the Steve.
<Maurir> really
<JoshStrobl> Maurir, yes really
<dobey> thomasloldk: ofono has some issues with 4g, but yes, it will work
<jakslev> Josh, etc. I am just wondering if it wouldn't be smart to position Ubuntu differently than Google :)
<JoshStrobl> Maurir, not anything you should get excited about
<ManicPanic> coshubi: Mark is the Steve Jobs of Ubuntu
<sabdfl> cheers all
<JoshStrobl> thanks sabdfl!
<jakslev> hi5
<popey> \o/
<akiva-is-yellow> o/
<gumball_4> 5
<t1mp> Maurir: when there will be official Ubuntu tablets, you can be sure there will be a big announcement on ubuntu.com
<www2> Thanks
<coshubi> up on stage in the name of free software
<Maurir> Q: WHEN CAN WE GET AN UBUNTU TABLET ?
<who_me> Thank you Mark
<CheeseBurg> He said my name
<thomasloldk> :O
<jakslev> lol
<popey> CheeseBurg: never wash
<JoshStrobl> Maurir, when one is released.
<DS-McGuire> Bye guysss!
<nik90> thnx mark for your insights
<JoshStrobl> Maurir, or just by a Nexus 7 and put Ubuntu Touch on that
<thomasloldk> <3
<JoshStrobl> *buy
<akiva-is-yellow> 🎆
<dobey> Maurir: today. go buy a nexus 7 or 10 and put ubuntu on it
<ajalkane> Bye BOSS!!!!!!
<JoshStrobl> dobey, bingo
<zarqos> thank you everyone
<richie> like it
<akiva-is-yellow> launch time
<akiva-is-yellow> err lunch
<SEKTOR> respect
<ajalkane> akiva-is-yellow: I like that typo
<dobey> jakslev: canonical doesn't run a search engine, maps service, etc etc, so it's nothing like google
<akiva-is-yellow> errm no ; I thought there was lunch!
<akiva-is-yellow> hey more sessions going on everyone
<akiva-is-yellow> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/2014-11-12/
 * JoshStrobl join Juju Testing session
<JoshStrobl> *joins
<Augustas> hello
<akiva-is-yellow> hello
<xilus> QUESTION is ubuntu popular in/ developed by China?
<akiva-is-yellow> xilus, Think you missed the keynote :P
<akiva-is-yellow> good question though.
<xilus> yes I DID
<Looth> heko
<Looth> helo*
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-11-13
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/13/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<KAKKOSERAJA> My name is kakkose raja
<hamidoux> what are the phones that support ubuntu mobile ... thanks
#ubuntu-uds-plenary 2014-11-14
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
<dbarth_> good morning
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Track:  | Track Summaries | Url: http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/meeting/22328/track-summaries/
<akiva-thinkpad> ls
<akiva-thinkpad> erm
<akiva-thinkpad> ignore that
<dpm> ok, about to start the summaries!
<akiva-thinkpad> o/
<belkinsa> And we are live@
<belkinsa> ;)
<mbruzek1> Thanks Pat!
<balloons> wahoo.. another UOS in the books. Thanks to everyone who's participated in the sessions
<belkinsa> \o/
<belkinsa> I think this was better then the last one since we had more time to plan
<balloons> I was pleasantly surprised by the sessions and content. I had fun and learned some stuff :-0
<belkinsa> Same
<jose> weehee, looks like things ran smoothly this time
<akiva-thinkpad> yah it was a lot of fun
<wxl> like car cars? :)
<mhall119> woot, RTM channel has a new promoted build, #8, what a way to end UOS!
<mhall119> wxl: yup, car cars :)
<mhall119> it was an interesting session
<wxl> mhall119: neat! has there been discussion with oems already
<wxl> ??
<mhall119> wxl: GENIVI is a collaboration between car manufacturers
<mhall119> wxl: it's explained better in the session, I recommend watching the video
<wxl> mhall119: will do. i usually ride my bike but that's CRAZY exciting as when i drive the whole system is so utterly proprietary.
<stgraber> willcooke: s/Stéphane/Martin/ :)
<willcooke> ahh, sorry stgraber :)
<wxl> +1 balloons i really enjoyed uos. something for everyone.
<nik90> wxl: that was the goal. Glad to hear
<belkinsa> Is the FLASH EOL for Linus only?
<belkinsa> Linux*
<wxl> well, honeslty, flash is on its way out whether or not it's eol
<wxl> html5 ftw
<belkinsa> Yeah, I know that
<balloons> belkinsa, check out https://bryanquigley.com/crazy-ideas/adobe-flash-on-firefoxlinux-eol-summaryrecap
<belkinsa> balloons, I iwll
<wxl> who has rights for loco council voting? any ubuntu member? any ubuntu member that's a loco member??
<belkinsa> Ubuntu Members can vote
<wxl> ko
<belkinsa> When there are elctions
<wxl> yay women :)
<wxl> belkinsa: btw you should invite sgclark to ubuntu women. she's pretty awesome.
<belkinsa> She is the team already
<wxl> oh i just searched the profiles and didn't see her
<belkinsa> She wanted to be in a Hangout for our team a few vUDSs ago
<belkinsa> She should be in the team members list on LP
<belkinsa> That page is outdated
 * wxl nods
<belkinsa> Lubuntu \o/
<wxl> …lots of lunch hours spent trying to give talks XD
<belkinsa> But you liked it, right, wxl?
<wxl> belkinsa: oh no, i totally loved it
<belkinsa> \o/
<wxl> i'll be honest: i LIKE the virtual thing a lot
<wxl> if UDS was in europe for example (most likely), i couldn't make it
<dpm> good work everyone!
<mhall119> thanks you everyone!
<wxl> thanks all!
<dpm> o/
<belkinsa> I do too the Hangouts and the IRC is helpful
<belkinsa> Thanks everyone!
<nik90> thnx everyone!
<wxl> yeah although i hope for the next uos we get something other than hangouts
<akiva-thinkpad> great session
 * belkinsa hugs everyone!
<nik90> enjoy your weekend :)
<mhall119> track summary notes are available here: http://pad.ubuntu.com/ep/pad/view/uos-1411-track-summaries/latest
<wxl> the whole screencasting thing was really making me sad
<balloons> cheers everyone. Happy weekend!
<akiva-thinkpad> wxl, I like hangouts. what do you want though?
<swordfish90> cheers guys! :D
<wxl> to all the track leads: thank you so much!
<wxl> akiva-thinkpad: well i couldn'
<wxl> t full screen an app without it freezing apparently
<belkinsa> Google Hangouts and everything esle that is Google's has too much issues to deal with
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-uds-plenary to: Currently no events are active in this room - http://summit.ubuntu.com/uos-1411/plenary/ - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2014/11/14/%23ubuntu-uds-plenary.html
